# Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!



## Chris_23 (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute!!

Suche nun schon seit einiger Zeit, nach einem geeigneten Rumpf für ein Baitboot!
Doch leider ist alles was ich finden kann entweder 110cm lang oder bei einer Länge von nur sagen wir mal 60cm eben nur 18 oder 20cm breit!

Ich würde einen Rumpf benötigen, der sagen wir mal 60-70cm lang, und 30-40cm breit ist!
Ein Boot mit zu geringer Breite, ist mir bei etwas Wellengang oder Wind einfach zu unsicher!
Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn jemand eine Bauanleitung eines solchen Rumpfes oder einen Link zu einem Modellbaugeschäfft hätte, wo ich so etwas auftreiben könnte!


besten Dank im voraus für eure zahlreichen Antworten! #h


----------



## wobbler (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

hallo

wenn ein paar von euch ein futterboot möchten, bauen wir eine  Form und machen die boote aus gfk - leicht und stabil. und bezahlbar - vielleicht kann man eine liste der interessierten machen und dann kommt so ein grosser breiter rumpf auf ca. 40 euronen . farbe nach wahl... passend zu den boilies 

bin selber modellbauer ( aber eher Flugzeuge ) -  ist technisch kein problem ....es sollten nur ein paar werden- umso günstiger wirds .- kann ebenfalls servos zur ansteuerung empfänger motoren regler usw. originalverp. und sehr günstig besorgen.#6


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

http://www.planet-vopi.de/html/do_it_yourself.html

http://www.carp.de/berichte/2003/07/futterboot/index.shtml

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*



			
				wobbler schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> wenn ein paar von euch ein futterboot möchten, bauen wir eine Form und machen die boote aus gfk - leicht und stabil. und bezahlbar - vielleicht kann man eine liste der interessierten machen und dann kommt so ein grosser breiter rumpf auf ca. 40 euronen . farbe nach wahl... passend zu den boilies
> 
> bin selber modellbauer ( aber eher Flugzeuge ) - ist technisch kein problem ....es sollten nur ein paar werden- umso günstiger wirds .- kann ebenfalls servos zur ansteuerung empfänger motoren regler usw. originalverp. und sehr günstig besorgen.#6



na dass nenne ich doch mal EINE Gute Tat...im AB für 40 €uronen ein Futterboot bin dabei#6


----------



## guese1 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Hallo ich auch gruß guese1


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Servus. Kauf dir 2 Boote und bau nen Katamaran draus. Schau mal auf http://www.derschweighofer.at Da bekommst alles recht günstig. Die Fernsteuerungen haben alle Reichweiten von ca 1bis 2 kilometer außer die bei den Spielzeugen von den Versandhäusern. Die bei Vopi haben einen an der Klatsche alleine der Bleiaccu kostet bei denen das 4 Fache als der Schweighofer verlangt.BLEIAKKU 6V 4.5 AH BANNER 7,90Euro beim Schweighofer beim Vopi 30.-


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Was wohl daran liegen dürfte, dass Volker eben kein hauptberuflicher Teilehöker ist, sondern die Einzelteile nur besorgt, wenn der Kunde zu bequem dazu ist... (Der passende Modellbauladen zum selberbestellen ist übrigens auch verlinkt.)

Hier gings aber um Rümpfe. Und da wirds bei 





> Kauf dir 2 Boote und bau nen Katamaran draus


 vermutlich teurer, als gleich ein Futterboot fertig zu kaufen.



> und machen die boote aus gfk - leicht und stabil und bezahlbar


Also GFK ist imo eher teuer, anfällig und schwer im vergleich zu PE Rümpfen, und gegen Holzbauweise kommt es ohnehin nicht an.

Daher mal als Ultrabilligtip:
PE-Rohr im Baustoffhandel kaufen und mittels Heissluftfön beliebig umformen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## stadtangler (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Hallo,

das Futterboot auf dem Bild hat ein Angler aus Brandenburg gebaut. Er hat es ganz alleine gemacht und viel Phantasie walten lassen. Er war noch nie im Internet und kennt andere Modelle nur vom Hörensagen. 
Es ist auf Pontonbasis aufgebaut und besteht aus PVC-Rohren. Sogar an eine Ausklinkvorrichtung ist gedacht worden. 
Vielleicht ist das eine Anregung für Dich. Einen Bericht dazu habe ich auf meiner Homepage.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## carpi (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Hi
hab mal ne frage an Wobbler: 
und zwar bin auch modellbauer(flugzeug) und hab auch modelle aus gfk aber wieso in gottes Nahmen bei einem Boot?

Hab auch schon einige Boote gebaut und mit Holz gehts genauso gut.. also BalsaHolz =) Damit kannst du deinen Rumpf formen wie du willst und du hast nen ganz geringen tiefgang. zumindest unbeladen =) Es ist leicht zu bauen und viel Billiger!!

Werd bis zum Sommer auch mal ein Futterboot bauen dann meld ich mich nochmal =)


----------



## esox_105 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Hab ich gerade bei ebay gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Futterboot-Katamaran-Rumpf_W0QQitemZ7219440569QQcategoryZ384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Freizeitfischer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

@carpi
bin auch modellbauer(flugzeug), aber Balsa wäre mir zu anfällig, (wasserfester Leim, absolut wasserdichte Lackierung notwendig, kratz und stoßempfindlich..)

da ein Futterboot ja keine Rennen gewinnen soll kann es ja ruhig die Form eines Lastkahns haben. Also einen großen Styroporblock nehmen und mit Säge und Raspel so bearbeiten das die gewünschte Bootform übrigbleibt. Dann im Baumarkt beim Autozubehör sone Polyesterharzperaraturdose besorgen mit einigen Bögen groben Glasgewebe. Polyesterharz hat zwar einige Nachteile, aber bei einem Futterboot brauche ich kein Harz mit ner Luftfahrtzulassung.

Dann über die Rumpfform 2-3 Lagen Glasgewebe laminieren, aushärten lassen, Syroor rauskratzen, Ränder beschneiden und fertig ist Bootsrumpf. Dann noch nach Wunsch ausbauen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Chris_23 (5. März 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Hallo Leute!

Wie sieht es aus??
Keine weiteren Interessenten? #h


----------



## Sir Carp (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Halt Stop ich hätte auch ein sehr großes Interresse dran!Aber welche Kosten würden den noch für die Technik auf mich zu kommen?
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## heinzrch (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Hallo Chris,

gehe mal davon aus daß du schon einige GFK-Rümpfe bzw. die Formen dazu gebaut hast.
Machst du dann ne Form und ziehst ein paar Schalen ? - ich kenne deine Rümpfe nicht, aber wenn du dir zutraust, nen sauberen Rumpf evt. sogar mit ner tarnfarbenen Deckschicht zu fertigen wäre ich dabei.
Ich dachte an ein Unterschiff in GFK wo man dann individuell einen Sperrholzaufbau draufsetzen könnte...
Ich habe übrigens ne UrForm von einem Rumpf Größe etwa Graupner Carina, allerdings ist die Form nicht mehr ganz so gut


----------



## robi_N (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

ich kann dir ein ferngestuertes boot verkaufen. oder auch 2. komplett set. mit fernbedienung und alles ist ca. 70cm lang und 25cm breit. ob man damit anfüttern kann weiss ich nicht. aber wenn du willst kann ich dir mal ein bild schicken. schick einfach ne pm!


----------



## DerHorst (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

hallo leute.

ich bin auch ehemaliger modellbauer.
ich will mal so als anregung erzählen, wie ich mir früher als kleiner junge ohne viel geld individuelle bootsrümpfe gebaut habe. 


1. rohling erstellen:
je nach grösse des rumpfes habe ich einen oder mehrere styroporblöcke (die zur isolierung von hausfassaden) aus dem baumarkt besorgt. die kosten nur n paar euro. aus diesen blöcken habe ich mir dann mit ner raspel und nem messer meine gewünschte rumpfform geschnitzt. dauert ca 10 bis 15 min.

diesen rumpf habe ich dann mit etwas gips bespachtelt und anschliessend abgeschliffen, damit er schön glatt wird. 
dieser rohling, dient nur dazu die eigendliche form herzustellen.

2. form herstellen
dieser rohling wird nun mit vaseline oder auch frischhaltefolie eingerieben/überzogen. dann habe ich gips-bandagen(jeder MANN kennt diese dinger :q) über den rohling gelegt und somit die eigendliche form erstellt.

3. der richtige rumpf
nach dem trocknen wurde der rohling aus der form genommen. diese form habe ich jetzt mit glasfasermatten ausgelegt und mit epoxidharz bestrichen.
trocknen lassen, etwas schleifen, fertig. der spätere aufbau kann ganz nach eigenen wünschen gestaltet werden. ich habe immer sperr- oder balsholz genommen.

hört sich vielleicht umständlich an, ist es aber ganz und gar nicht. immerhin habe ich mir damals als kleiner junge auf diese weise an nem verregneten samstag nachmittag tolle rümpfe gebaut. und vom preis seid ihr mit ca 15 bis 20€ dabei denke ich.

viel spass beim nachbauen.
haunsereinmeinedamenundherren der horst


----------



## Chris_23 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Hallo Horst!!

Wie komme ich denn beim Schnitzen schön gleichmäßig an??


----------



## DerHorst (21. März 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*



			
				Chris_23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Horst!!
> 
> Wie komme ich denn beim Schnitzen schön gleichmäßig an??



du meinst wie du beide seiten gleichmässig gerade bekommst? entweder pi mal auge, oder du nimmst etwas pappe/papier faltest es in der mitte und schneidest dir ne schablone. wenn du das dan aufklappst hast du zwei gleiche seiten. die hälst du dann an und siehst wo evtl. noch was weg muss. für die hinteren 2/3 reicht meist eine schablone. für das 1/3, also die spitze, musst du halt ein paar mehr machen.
mfg derhorst


----------



## Excellent (2. April 2006)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Futterboot für 40 Ohren.

na, da simmer dabei!!!!

Greetz


----------



## kleiner Karpfen (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*



wobbler schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wenn ein paar von euch ein futterboot möchten, bauen wir eine  Form und machen die boote aus gfk - leicht und stabil. und bezahlbar - vielleicht kann man eine liste der interessierten machen und dann kommt so ein grosser breiter rumpf auf ca. 40 euronen . farbe nach wahl... passend zu den boilies
> 
> bin selber modellbauer ( aber eher Flugzeuge ) -  ist technisch kein problem ....es sollten nur ein paar werden- umso günstiger wirds .- kann ebenfalls servos zur ansteuerung empfänger motoren regler usw. originalverp. und sehr günstig besorgen.#6


Hallo ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier und habe deinen Beitrag gelesen denn ich bin schon lange auf der suche nach einem Futterboot aber halt Preisgünstig kannst du mir da helfen


----------



## Funkteufel (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Hallo Jürgen , bitte schick mir doch mal den Link zu Deiner Page . 
Petri , Mike


----------



## Maxihunter (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

http://www.stadtangler.de/index.php?pageNum=10&area=detail&id=39


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*



Freizeitfischer schrieb:


> @carpi
> bin auch modellbauer(flugzeug), aber Balsa wäre mir zu anfällig, (wasserfester Leim, absolut wasserdichte Lackierung notwendig, kratz und stoßempfindlich..)
> 
> da ein Futterboot ja keine Rennen gewinnen soll kann es ja ruhig die Form eines Lastkahns haben. Also einen großen Styroporblock nehmen und mit Säge und Raspel so bearbeiten das die gewünschte Bootform übrigbleibt. Dann im Baumarkt beim Autozubehör sone Polyesterharzperaraturdose besorgen mit einigen Bögen groben Glasgewebe. Polyesterharz hat zwar einige Nachteile, aber bei einem Futterboot brauche ich kein Harz mit ner Luftfahrtzulassung.
> ...




ich würd das zeil vorher gipsen oder im allgemeinen versiegeln, sonst hast du innerhalb von minuten kein styropor mehr!!!
GFK/Glasfasermatten und lack,... sind allesamt SÄHR agressiv(lösungsmittel)


----------



## Fishmaster (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Polyesterharz ist nicht für Hartschaum geeignet.
Einzige Möglichkeit ist hier Epoxyd harz. Der ist aber sehr teuer..


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

ich hab mein boot einfach vorher gegipst...
heute ist es vom füllern fertig geworden. traumhaft...freu mich shcon aufs polyestern ;-)


----------



## Pro carp (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

hat jemand ein par fotos über futterboote


----------



## Pro carp (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

hat jemand eine Anleitung für ein futterboot


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

lesen macht schlau....und die suchfunktion spuckt mittlerweile sehr viel aus!


----------



## Willi63 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Hallo zusammen !

Schau mal hier :vik:

http://carpers-bernburg.de.tl/Carphunter_Bernburg.htm



Mfg. Willi


----------



## hover2000 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

hi ich hab mir auch ein futterboot selbst gebaut , kunstoffplatten aus dem baumarkt 4mm oben drauf dann eine carbonfolie das ding ist komplett wasserdicht und sieht gut aus finde ich halt , den innenraum habe ich mit einer bastelwatte ausgefüllt um das ganze leiser zu machen. meine futterklappe ist regelbar das heist dosierbares anfüttern, antrieb ist ein speed 600 mit einem graupner schattelantrieb, batterie ein 6V 12 Ah bleiakku das reicht für eine fahrtzeit von bis zu 2 std. vorn und hinten habe ich noch power leds eingebaut die sich von der fernbedienung schalten lassen.

hier ein paar videos: 
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=Futterboot+


----------



## Hunter73 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Hallo

also ich bin grad dabei mir ein Futterboot zu bauen und wenn es die erste probefahrt überstanden haben sollte gibts hier auch Fotos und ne komplette Bauanleitung wenn es interessieren sollte nur soviel vorneweg die wanne ist eine ausgediente Katzentoilette und als Motor habe ich einen 540er mabuchi drin.

Gruß
Hunter


----------



## michaelse (18. März 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Na das ist ja mal was, Katzenklo ;-) ; mach mal Bilder Hunter73 und ne schicke Bauanleitung!!!

Super Idee Futterboot für 40 €, ich versuchs auchmal.

MFG


----------



## Fishmaster (20. März 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

40,00 €  werden niemals reichen.#d 

Motor,Servos,Regler,Akku,Ladegerät,Sender und Empfänger bekommtst du nicht für 40 Euro.

Ein Regler kostet alleine schon 40 Takken.

Bin mal auf Bilder gespannt...!

MFG...Marco...


----------



## Hunter73 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Hallo 

das Futterboot ist endlich fertig geworden und hat auch schon seinen ersten Einsatz erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht.
Also so habe ich es gefertigt : ( Text+Bilder)
Ich habe eine ausgediente katzentoilette als Bodenwanne genommen und dort rein die RC-Komponenten verbaut, Ziffer 1 ist ein elektronischer Fahrtenregler, Ziffer 2 ist der Servo für das Ruder welches ich auf den Rand verschraubt habe, Ziffer 3 ist ein 540er Mabuchi Motor den ich auf harten und Hitzebeständigem Schaumgummi angebracht habe, das Gummi habe ich vorher noch in form geschnitten damit die Schräglage des Motors auch passt. Ziffer 4 da habe ich ein Loch von 6,1 mm in die wanne gefräst und mit einem Alurohr( Ziffer 5) 6 mm versehen welches ich vorher auf die passende Länge geschnitten habe. Dann habe ich einen passenden Deckel geommen( Ziffer 6) wo ich den an/aus schalter(Ziffer 7) dran befestigt habe. Ziffer 8 da ist die Antenne für den Empfänger befestigt. Das loch wo das Rohr für die Welle durchgekommen ist wurde mit Epoxyidharz abgedichtet, von innen und aussen, und Bei Ziffer 10 ist die Ruderstange zu sehen die ich aus 6mm Aulrohr gefertigt habe, als Ruderblatt ist ein Nichtrostendes Zinkblech zum Einsatz gekommen in einer stärke von 2 mm.
In den Deckel musste ich noch passende Aussparungen für das Ruderservo schneiden(Ziffer 11).
Dann wurde ein weiterer Servo (Ziffer12) auf dem Deckel befestigt welcher später die Klappe(Ziffer13) des Futterbehälters(Ziffer 14) öffnet . 

Das wars eigentlich schon, gut die ganzen Teile habe ich jetzt nich extra neu gekauft das waren alles Sachen die Ich im Bastelraum liegen hatte, da ich seid Jahren Modellbauer bin.

Gruß Hunter


----------



## Fischjaeger (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

Hallo Leute!
Futterboot...ist immer ein guter Thema. Es geht mir dabei aber nicht unbedingt um den Transport von Futter zum Anfüttern. Was auch nahe liegt, dass man seinen Köder / Fisch auch damit auf der gegenüber liegenden- und von dieser Seite nicht zugänglichen Schilfkante postieren kann. Also auf deutsch...das Gerät zieht den Köder dorthin, wo er dann einfach abgekippt wird. Mit der Konstruktion der Mechanik bin ich soweit durch. Jetzt fehlt noch die Einbindung in die Fernsteuerung (3 Kanal).
Ein paar Geheimnisse verrate ich vorerst: Der Rumpf ist so simpel und einfach und kostet weniger als 20 Euro im Baumarkt.
Der Antrieb erfolgt nicht mit einer Unterwasserschraube, welche die Fische verjagt. Auch ist kein Ruderwerk im Wasser. Na...neugierig?
Gruß Fischjaeger


----------



## Fischjaeger (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*



Hunter73 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> das Futterboot ist endlich fertig geworden und hat auch schon seinen ersten Einsatz erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht.
> Also so habe ich es gefertigt : ( Text+Bilder)
> ...



Hi!
Man sieht Du hast Dir Mühe gegeben. Was passiert aber bei Wind und Wellen mit Deiner Schüssel? 
Gruß Fischjaeger


----------



## Schlei666 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*



Fischjaeger schrieb:


> Der Antrieb erfolgt nicht mit einer Unterwasserschraube, welche die Fische verjagt. Auch ist kein Ruderwerk im Wasser. Na...neugierig?
> Gruß Fischjaeger



Kann man um das zu umgehen nicht Theoretisch das prinzip des Hovercrafts nutzen?
Nur müsste man den Antrieb sehr stark wählen weil es sonst Probleme bei Wellen und Wind geben könnte. Aber es läuft sehr leise und liegt theoretisch noch nichtmal auf dem Wasser. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage ob es so kleine Hovercrafts gibt und wie viel man damit transportieren kann . Wäre aber mal ne Idee oder nicht?
LG Schlei


----------



## mistafisch (5. August 2009)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*



Fischjaeger schrieb:


> Der Antrieb erfolgt nicht mit einer Unterwasserschraube, welche die Fische verjagt. Auch ist kein Ruderwerk im Wasser. Na...neugierig?


 was ist den das füe ein antrieb???


----------



## stadtangler (5. August 2009)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*



mistafisch schrieb:


> was ist den das füe ein antrieb???



Das ist bestimmt der neue Super-WARP-Antrieb:vik:


----------



## mistafisch (5. August 2009)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*



stadtangler schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt der neue Super-WARP-Antrieb:vik:


 
Haha wie lustig, zu viel Raumschiff Enterprise geguckt oder was?|krach:


----------



## matze28 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

er kann den kahn best. zu der gewünschten stelle beamen


----------



## stadtangler (5. August 2009)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*



Schlei666 schrieb:


> Kann man um das zu umgehen nicht Theoretisch das prinzip des Hovercrafts nutzen?
> Nur müsste man den Antrieb sehr stark wählen weil es sonst Probleme bei Wellen und Wind geben könnte. Aber es läuft sehr leise und liegt theoretisch noch nichtmal auf dem Wasser. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage ob es so kleine Hovercrafts gibt und wie viel man damit transportieren kann . Wäre aber mal ne Idee oder nicht?
> LG Schlei



Na dann kuck mal hier:
http://hovercraftmodels.com/Gallery.htm


----------



## --roman-- (5. September 2009)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Futterboot!*

wo bleiben die bilder ?? 
hat jemand was vernünftiges gebaut ??


----------

